# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτροσυγκολληση mig χωρις μπουκαλα

## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας και χρονια πολλα. Να ευχαριστησω καταρχην για τη φιλοξενια στο φορουμ σας. 
Μπαινω κατευθειαν στην ερωτηση.
Θελω να αγορασω μια συσκευη για ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις.
Ηλεκτροσυγκολληση εχω κανει μια φορα στη ζωη μου για την κατασκευη τριων παγκων εργασιας με εναν εμπειρο φιλο. Κατι σαν μαθημα. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ξερω να τη δουλευω φυσικα.
Ψαχνοντας για αγορα ειδα οτι δεν υπαρχει μονο η κλασικη με τα ηλεκτροδια που ειδα απο κοντα. 
Αυτη που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι με το συρμα χωρις μπουκαλα. 
Αν καταλαβα καλα λεγεται mig και για να δουλεψει θελει συρμα flux core. 

Θελω να ρωτησω αν με καλυπτει μια τετοια συσκευη και φυσικα θα ηθελα να μου προτεινετε μερικες οικονομικες. Μια δυο φορες το χρονο θα ασχολουμαι για χομπι.
Θελω να προσπαθησω να φτιαξω τραπεζακια παγκους κλπ με κολληση γωνιων και κοιλοδοκων. Τα πολυ κλασικα, νομιζω παχους 3-4 χιλιοστων.

Ειδα και μερικες στο ebay στο 100ρικο αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι επικινδυνες.
Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;
Αν καταληξουμε θα χρειαστω και μασκα. Διαβασα για καποιες αυτοματες που σκουραινουν μονες τους; 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## chipakos-original

Σωστά λέγεται mig αλλά θα αγοράσεις και μία μικρή μπουκαλίτσα με αέριο Κοργκόν αν είναι για σίδερο ή αργκόν για όλα τα υπόλοιπα και ΔΕΝ θα χρησιμοποιήσεις σύρμα παραγεμισμένο γιατί θα σε περιορίσει όσον αφορά το μέταλλο που θα κολλήσεις αλλά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις απλό σύρμα 0.8 πάχος με το οποίο μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά που ανέφερες πιο πάνω και γενικά μέχρι 5 χιλιοστά πάχος μπορείς να κολλήσεις οτιδήποτε  από αλουμίνιο, με το κατάλληλο σύρμα ανοξείδωτο, χαλκό, ή απλό σίδηρο.Πρέπει να αγοράσεις μία μηχανή η οποία να δίνει 100αμπέρ στο 100% της απόδοσης της μηχανής δηλαδή σαν να λέμε θα αγοράσεις μία μηχανή Mig 170 αμπέρ ή 180 αμπέρ η οποία να δίνει όμως 100αμπέρ στο 100%(υπάρχει ταμπελάκι πάνω σε όλες τις μηχανές ) που αναγράφεται η ισχύς της μηχανής.Δεν θα σου προτείνω μάρκα μιας και δεν πουλάω μηχανές μόνο επισκευάζω αλλά αν ήσουν Αθήνα μπορούσα να σε κατευθύνω σε έμπορο για να κάνεις την αγορά σου. Επίσης λόγω της εγγύησης  δεν σε συμφέρει να κάνεις την αγορά από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## ggeorge

καλημερα
Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση

Με τρομαξανε χθες με το κόστος. Για τι κόστος μιλάμε για μια αξιοπρεπή λύση; Μου είπαν για χιλιάρικο. Ειχα δει διαφορες με 200-300 ευρω γι'αυτο και το σκεφτηκα. Η λύση που μου προτείνανε είναι η inverter. 

Αν το κόστος δεν είναι απαγορευτικό θα χρειαστω τη βοήθειά σου σίγουρα για το μαγαζί. Αν υπάρχει καποιος εμπιστοσύνης γιατι να μην τον προτιμήσω; 
Ευχαριστώ και παλι  :Smile:

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν είναι Inverter τότε το κόστος είναι υψηλότερο. Οτι θέλεις αγοράζεις απλά εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι Inverter αφού δεν θα την κουβαλάς επάνω σου.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπερα. 
Μπορεις να προτεινεις καποιο για να καταλαβω στο περιπου τι ψαχνω; Κοστος και χαρακτηριστικα
Ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και μικρες μπουκαλες που τις φοβομουνα οποτε μπορουμε να παμε σε μπουκαλα οπως λες. 
Χιλια ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα. 
> Μπορεις να προτεινεις καποιο για να καταλαβω στο περιπου τι ψαχνω; Κοστος και χαρακτηριστικα
> Ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και μικρες μπουκαλες που τις φοβομουνα οποτε μπορουμε να παμε σε μπουκαλα οπως λες. 
> Χιλια ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον


Κατ αρχήν μην τις φοβάσαι διότι αυτές που σου είπα δεν εκρήγνυνται μάλιστα αν χρησιμοποιούσες διοξείδιο το οποίο κι αυτό κάνει για σιδηροδουλειές άμα λάχει σε περίπτωση φωτιάς κάνει και κατάσβεση......οπότε θέλω να σου πω ότι να μην τις φοβάσαι δεν είναι οξυγόνο που παίρνει φωτιά. Τώρα για μηχανές έχω σε προσπέκτους αλλά όχι μαζί μου γιατί τώρα είμαι στη Σάμο και θα είμαι εδώ μέχρι τις 15 Ιανουαρίου. Θα βρω κάποιο PDF  και θα σου στείλω.

Edit:: Βρήκα μία με πολύ καλή κατασκευή στο σασί της και Amber που είναι λιγότερα από αυτά που σου έγραψα δηλαδή είναι 110αμπερ στο 60% και σου κάνει για την ερασιτεχνική χρήση σου μια χαρά.  https://kounelis.com.gr/awelco-unimi...ei-123522.html
Το μόνο που δεν έχω δει είναι το μοτέρ προώθησης σύρματος και κρατάω μία μικρή αμφιβολία αν και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι εντάξει γιατί πρέπει να ξέρεις  έχει τεράστια σημασία η ΣΩΣΤΗ προώθηση σύρματος σε αυτές τις μηχανές.

----------


## ggeorge

ωχ  :Sad: 
Παμε παρα πολυ ψιλά... Υπολογιζα μαζί με τη μπουκαλα κανενα 400αρι...   :Rolleyes: 
Το προβλημα είναι οτι πρεπει να αγοράσω και τα υπολοιπα εργαλεία για τα σιδερα (συν καποια που θελω για ξυλα) 

Μαλλον είναι υπερβολη για την τσεπη μου...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λογικο να ειναι ακριβη αυτη που επελεξες.Για την χρηση που θες μπορεις να κανεις την δουλεια σου με μια απλη ηλεκτροκολληση με το απλο ηλεκτροδιο.Εξασκηση θα χρειαστεις και στα δυο.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα. Ναι προς τα εκει με βλέπω να πηγαίνω μαλλον... Εκτος και αν οι πιο φτηνες είναι αξιοπρεπεις...

----------


## NEOMELOS

Γι'αυτό ο Γιώργος ξεκίνησε το θέμα με συρμάτινη χωρίς μπουκάλα.
Δηλαδή αυτές οι μηχανές είναι απλές ηλεκτροκολλήσεις όπου το μόνο που γλυτώνεις είναι το να αλλάζεις ηλεκτρόδιο στη τσιμπίδα, επειδή στο τροφοδοτεί αυτόματα η κουλούρα; 
Και καθώς η αγορά μας προκαλεί συνέχεια, γιατί δε προτάθηκε στον Γιώργο μία 3 σε 1, tig-ηλεκτροδίου-πλάσμα;
Στα λεφτά που διαθέτει περίπου, μπουκάλα όποτε χρειαστεί για εξειδικευμένες κολλήσεις (φαντάζομαι ερασιτέχνης-νοικιάζει) και κόψιμο με το πλάσμα με αέρα κομπρεσέρ (νομίζω).
πχ κάτι πρόχειρα https://www.amazon.com/Ridgeyard-Wel...QQBGPEVMXRDTK7.
Φυσικά πιάνομαι από τις απορίες του Γιώργου, για να μάθω εγώ δυο τρία πράματα για τις ηλεκτροκολλήσεις.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γι'αυτό ο Γιώργος ξεκίνησε το θέμα με συρμάτινη χωρίς μπουκάλα.
> Δηλαδή αυτές οι μηχανές είναι απλές ηλεκτροκολλήσεις όπου το μόνο που γλυτώνεις είναι το να αλλάζεις ηλεκτρόδιο στη τσιμπίδα, επειδή στο τροφοδοτεί αυτόματα η κουλούρα; 
> Και καθώς η αγορά μας προκαλεί συνέχεια, γιατί δε προτάθηκε στον Γιώργο μία 3 σε 1, tig-ηλεκτροδίου-πλάσμα;
> Στα λεφτά που διαθέτει περίπου, μπουκάλα όποτε χρειαστεί για εξειδικευμένες κολλήσεις (φαντάζομαι ερασιτέχνης-νοικιάζει) και κόψιμο με το πλάσμα με αέρα κομπρεσέρ (νομίζω).
> πχ κάτι πρόχειρα https://www.amazon.com/Ridgeyard-Wel...QQBGPEVMXRDTK7.
> Φυσικά πιάνομαι από τις απορίες του Γιώργου, για να μάθω εγώ δυο τρία πράματα για τις ηλεκτροκολλήσεις.


Υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές με το παραγεμισμένο σύρμα π.χ δεν υπάρχει παραγεμισμένο για Inox ούτε για αλουμίνιο και είναι κρίμα να αγοράσεις τέτοιο μηχάνημα γιατί λυπήθηκες 200 ευρώ τα οποία θα γυρίσουν πίσω στην τσέπη σου στην ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ που θα σου κάτσει.Η μηχανή που πουλάει η Αμαζόνα δεν έχει προσάρμοστρο επάνω της για την τσιμπίδα οπότε δεν μπορεί να αντικαθιστά εύκολα το σύρμα επίσης παίρνει κουλούρα μόνο μικρή του 1 κιλού η μεσαία των 5 κιλών. Αυτές οι κουλούρες έχουν πολλαπλάσια τιμή της 15κιλης. Βλέπεις λοιπόν μικρές διαφορές οι οποίες κάνουν την διαφορά. Πολλές από αυτές τις μηχανές δεν έχουν μέσα στη μηχανή ηλεκτροβαλβίδα για το αέριο αλλά κόβουν το αέριο με μηχανικό τρόπο επάνω στην τσιμπίδα επίσης το μοτέρ προώθησης είναι αδύναμο. Με όλα αυτά καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσει ηλεκτροκόλληση και να χει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δημήτρη συγνώμη άμα σε πρήζω αλλά εξακολουθώ να μπερδεύομαι.
Η μηχανή του Amazon λέει TIG δηλαδή χωρίς σύρμα, αλλά με μη αναλώσιμο ηλεκτρόδιο (βολφραμίου και argon) και κολλάει τα πάντα σαν ασετιλίνη αν κατάλαβα καλά.
Επίσης δουλεύει MMA σαν τις απλές ηλεκτροκολλήσεις με το ηλεκτρόδιο, αλλά είναι και plasma cutter, όπου με απλό αέρα από κομπρεσερ κάνει και κοψίματα μέχρι 8 χιλιοστά.
Δε μιλάμε για μια μηχανή με παραγεμισμένο σύρμα που τελικά απ'ότι φαίνεται και ασύμφορη στα υλικά είναι και λίγα πλεονεκτήματα απέναντι στις απλές ηλεκτροδίου έχει, αλλά για μια μηχανή που με 200-300 ευρο (όχι ότι περισσεύουν)  άμα σου τύχει το παράξενο υλικό (αλουμίνιο, χαλκός, ανοξείδωτο) μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις. Ειδάλλως τη δουλεύεις σαν ηλεκτροδίου και σαν κόφτη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Κατ αρχήν μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες. Η Αμαζόνα μας προσφέρει μία μηχανή Tig η οποία κάνει αυτογενή συγκόλληση μετάλλων χρησιμοποιώντας ακίδα βολφραμίου και λόγω του ότι η μηχανή είναι μόνο DC ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ. Η συγκόλληση με TIG απαιτεί απόλυτη εφαρμογή των προς συγκόλληση μετάλλων μιας και αν δεν εφάπτονται 100% τότε χρειάζεται προσθήκη βέργας έτσι ώστε να κολλήσει τα μέταλλα.ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΆΤΑΙ για απλές σιδηροδουλειές όπως ζήτησε ο φίλος πιο πάνω αλλά για συγκόλληση Inox που θέλουμε να έχουμε κόλληση χωρίς πολλά γρέζια.Από τη μηχανή της Αμαζόνας λόγω του ότι είναι φτηνή δεν έχει υψήσυχνο HF οπότε ένα σημαντικό εξάρτημα λείπη κι έτσι για να ξεκινήσει η συγκόλληση πρέπει να ακουμπήσουμε την ακίδα πάνω στο μέταλλο και όταν ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία συγκόλλησης να απομακρίνουμε το χέρι μας επίσης λείπη ο πίνακας χειρισμού του TIG που ρυθμίζει προ αέριο μετά αέριο Slow up kai Slow Down κι έτσι μας έχει μείνει ένα λειψό μηχάνημα φτωχό που απλά θα μας παιδέψει περισσότερο απ το να πάρουμε μία απλή ηλεκτροκόλληση και να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. Αντίθετα η MIG από κατασκευή της κολλάει όλα τα μέταλλα και το μόνο που χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί είναι το σύρμα και το αέριο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί άνετα για σιδηροδουλειές μικρές και μεγάλες.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Οπότε η λύση για έναν ερασιτέχνη είναι μία απλή ηλεκτροδίου από 70-130 ευρό και ότι πετύχει σε κόλληση με ηλεκτρόδια απλά, ανοξείδωτα κλπ, και εάν αντέχει η τσέπη του πρέπει να διαθέσει πάνω από 500 για μία MIG, μπουκάλες, κουλούρες κλπ.
Φτηνές TIG (200-400 ευρο) δεν συνιστώνται γιατί δεν προσφέρουν αυτά που κανονικά παρέχει μία ακριβή μηχανή.
Ευχαριστώ για την ώρα.
Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## chipakos-original

Ακριβώς.Καλή χρονιά και καλές δουλειές να έχουμε.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τελικά η κλεισούρα θαμας βαρέσει όλους στο κεφάλι. Καλά που έχουμε κι αυτό το ιντερνετ και αθλούμαστε λιγάκι και ξεσκάμε. Άθλημα δεν είναι τοσέρφινγκ;.
Λοιπόν πάνω στο σερφάρισμα συνάντησα και αυτό.
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
Και έρχομαι λοιπόν να ρωτήσω τους φίλους μήπως γνωρίζουν,γιατί εγώ όπως είπαμε ...δεν...
Αυτό από ότι κατάλαβα είναι μία τσιμπίδα  ηλεκτροκόλλησης MIG απλά έχει πάνω της το καρούλι του σύρματος , ράουλα και μοτέρ προόθησής του. Έχει και ένα τσουτσούνι για να συνδέσεις το αέριο εάν χρειαστεί. Αυτό το πράμα λοιπόν εάν το συνδέσεις πάνω σε μια συσκευή ηλεκτροδίου και σε πρώτη φάση δεν δόσεις αέριο αλλά με σύρμα FLUX θα δουλέψει; Φυσικά με τις ανάλογες τροφοδοσίες για το μοτέρ, το διακόπτη κλπ.
Επειδή κι άλλοι θα βαριούνται στη καραντίνα ρίξτε κι εσείς μια ματιά στον Κινέζο.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...%2316062%23728

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τελικά η κλεισούρα θαμας βαρέσει όλους στο κεφάλι. Καλά που έχουμε κι αυτό το ιντερνετ και αθλούμαστε λιγάκι και ξεσκάμε. Άθλημα δεν είναι τοσέρφινγκ;.
> Λοιπόν πάνω στο σερφάρισμα συνάντησα και αυτό.
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
> Και έρχομαι λοιπόν να ρωτήσω τους φίλους μήπως γνωρίζουν,γιατί εγώ όπως είπαμε ...δεν...
> Αυτό από ότι κατάλαβα είναι μία τσιμπίδα  ηλεκτροκόλλησης MIG απλά έχει πάνω της το καρούλι του σύρματος , ράουλα και μοτέρ προόθησής του. Έχει και ένα τσουτσούνι για να συνδέσεις το αέριο εάν χρειαστεί. Αυτό το πράμα λοιπόν εάν το συνδέσεις πάνω σε μια συσκευή ηλεκτροδίου και σε πρώτη φάση δεν δόσεις αέριο αλλά με σύρμα FLUX θα δουλέψει; Φυσικά με τις ανάλογες τροφοδοσίες για το μοτέρ, το διακόπτη κλπ.
> Επειδή κι άλλοι θα βαριούνται στη καραντίνα ρίξτε κι εσείς μια ματιά στον Κινέζο.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...%2316062%23728


Ναι όταν πατάς σκανδάλη ξεκινάει το μοτεράκι να σπρώχνει το σύρμα . Με αυτήν την μέθοδο αποφεύγουμε το σύστημα προώθησης της μηχανής και τις μεγάλες τσιμπίδες αλλά είναι ολόκληρο ματσούκι στα χέρια σου.Το κουλουράκι που παίρνει έχει ακριβό κόστος αγοράς. Δεν συστήνεται καθόλου.Και ναι θα λειτουργήσει έτσι όπως το περιέγραψες.

----------

NEOMELOS (16-12-20)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Έχω μία παλιά ηλεκτροκόλληση, μάλλον χαλκού γιατί είναι και ασήκωτη, η οποία στην πρώτη σκάλα του επιλογέα (έχει 3 θέσεις) και μετρώντας με τσιμπίδα κατά τη διάρκεια της κόλλησης δίνει 130+ amper. Στις επόμενες σκάλες μέτρησα *μόνο* τα volt και είχα 4-5  περισσότερα ανά θέση (δεν ξέρω πόσα amper).
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω τους φίλους είναι:
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μειωθούν τα amper σε αυτή την ηλεκτροκόλληση και εάν είναι δυνατόν ελεγχόμενα, με κόστος λιγότερο από αγορά καινούργιας;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Έχω μία παλιά ηλεκτροκόλληση, μάλλον χαλκού γιατί είναι και ασήκωτη, η οποία στην πρώτη σκάλα του επιλογέα (έχει 3 θέσεις) και μετρώντας με τσιμπίδα κατά τη διάρκεια της κόλλησης δίνει 130+ amper. Στις επόμενες σκάλες μέτρησα *μόνο* τα volt και είχα 4-5  περισσότερα ανά θέση (δεν ξέρω πόσα amper).
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω τους φίλους είναι:
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μειωθούν τα amper σε αυτή την ηλεκτροκόλληση και εάν είναι δυνατόν ελεγχόμενα, με κόστος λιγότερο από αγορά καινούργιας;


Οχι δεν γίνεται........με λογικό κόστος.

----------

NEOMELOS (26-09-21)

----------


## giannisxo

Για Αλουμινιο ειναι αυτο που δειχνεις.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Για Αλουμινιο ειναι αυτο που δειχνεις.


υπαρχουν link στα post 6,10,16......
και ολα σχεδον 2χρονια πισω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

